# What are the handiest tricks you've ever taught your golden?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I saw ACC's post about teaching her golden to "Shake Off" on cue in the shower at bathtime and thought that was so cool!

What are the handiest things you've ever taught your golden to do? 

Fergus doesn't obey too many commands yet, but he tinkles on cue when I say "Go Potty!" and he will run upstairs, into my bedroom, and jump in his crate if I tell him to "Go Home!", but only if I have a cookie in my hand. Boy after my own heart. I jump for cookies too!​


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I saw ACC's post about teaching her golden to "Shake Off" on cue in the shower at bathtime and thought that was so cool!
> 
> What are the handiest things you've ever taught your golden to do?
> 
> ...


I just came from that thread, and I was thinking you must have thought of this from her. hehe. 
As horrible as this sounds, I think one of the best commands we have is "go lie down" it's not the same as "lie down" when we add the go infront of it he goes across the room and lies down. No offense to Monster but sometimes I like alone time. He has a tendency to put his head on books when I'm reading...or other times he can be a nuisance when my boyfriend's over. sorry if that's tmi.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

her no ma'am command is great, i won't describe it again-i posted it a few days ago in the puppy section under "just need to brag a little"


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I really like the No Ma'am command you wrote about yesterday, Layla's mom!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

One of my odd command is the Stop! It will make Oakly stop when we are walking on or off leash. On his Flexi it is good to for choking up on the leash and off leash it is good when I need to take control of him.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

My Piper will bow on command - she will place her two front legs flat on thew ground and keep her butt up in the air it's really cute - go peeps!!!)


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Handiest behaviors:

"Kitchen" - go to the kitchen, which is where Quiz is during the day when I'm gone.
"COME!" - best behavior EVER!
"Get Back" -- for him to back up, usually out of the way of the door as I'm coming in.
"Wait" - whatever you do, don't come forward.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Handiest has to be "Lay Down" while I'm preparing their food. They'll patiently lay at the entrance to the kitchen, watching, until I ask them if they're ready to eat...


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

"Take a bow" is ours.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I taught Charlie to give kisses. He goes up to whoever you tell him to and gives them. 

My favorite one is to unzip my coat. He'll jump up, grab the little zipper part and pull all the way down until it opens at the bottom.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I put Maggie in a down stay and I will say Maggie shy, she will cover her eyes with her front paws, in a down I will tell her to chill and she will lay her head down on her front paws and wont lift her head till you give her the command to


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't know what's changed, but Roxy has all of a sudden learnt (or has chosen to finally listen to!!) loads of things recently. It's probably becuase we're spending all day together at the moment, but my favourites are

*Whilst out on walks*
Coming to a whistle
Coming back full stop!!!!
Wait - meaning stopping right where she is and sits until I've caught up to her

*At home*
Dining room - means get out of the kitchen - we've no child gate now, but she just lies down at the doorway


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My fav. command -- *wait*
They both also know ---- *get back, leave it, go lie down, cookie* and several others I can't think of right now.

The handiest thing we have taught is the *"take it"* command. Jazz is learning but Sunny knows it well. When we used to have video clients come into our home we used to wow them with it. We had a computer that hubby worked on in one room and mine in another room. He would put a picture on a disk that I needed to work with and hand it to Sunny and say "take it to mom" and she would bring it to me and wait to get one to take back to dad. To this day if I drop something on the floor - spoon, pencil, anything, Sunny picks it up and brings it to me!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Both my boys are really good with their commands, but my favorite is when I am making the bed and they want to jump on it, I tell them both to "WAIT", and they will sit in one spot until I am done and tell them "OK", then they will jump on the bed.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Unfortunately I taught Jake to respond to "butt scratch", he would walk between your legs and stop just far enough in so he could get his butt rubbed. Not a very good trick to teach a 130 lb Rotty. he picked every woman in the park to have his butt scratched.
but I have taught Harley the same thing..........I'll never learn


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the most useful for us is the "leave it" command. It buys be a few seconds anyways! Asia will also pee if I say "go pee" and the down command is also helpful many times.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Finding any pair of lost keys whether mine or not!.A friend of mine is still very grateful for Priska to have found her key in an acre field!.
Perfect recall to voice or whistle!.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

wagondog said:


> Unfortunately I taught Jake to respond to "butt scratch", he would walk between your legs and stop just far enough in so he could get his butt rubbed. Not a very good trick to teach a 130 lb Rotty. he picked every woman in the park to have his butt scratched.
> but I have taught Harley the same thing..........I'll never learn


I think that was a good trick to learn for Jake! I'm sure he didn't mind that one at all but I can only wonder if there were any scared ladies at the park when a big rottweiler started toward them :


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The two *handiest* commands my girls learn are best on rainy days. They love getting wet way more than I. 

The first is "Go Pee" and they will immediately comply.
The other is when I open the front door and say "Go Fetch". That is the command to find the newspaper on the lower steps and retrieve it for us.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

bwoz said:


> I think that was a good trick to learn for Jake! I'm sure he didn't mind that one at all but I can only wonder if there were any scared ladies at the park when a big rottweiler started toward them :


Most took it instride even though Jake was intimidating but always on lead and friendly. It just was a little embarrassing for the owner .


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Not Diesel, But my brother in laws American Bulldog Max .... Not handy (unless you are drinking with your buddies and bored)... 

You point at him and say "Bang" ... he will roll on his back and play dead (as if hes been shot)
You tell him "I love you" ... and Ill be darned if he doesnt say it right back to you perfect.
I cant tell you how to teach your dog these things. ITS AMAZING!


----------



## WiggyAZ (Jan 4, 2008)

Maddison is 16 weeks old tomorrow. So far we have taught her the following:

Sit
Lay down
Roll over
Reset (roll back the other direction)
Sit up from laying down
Paw
Go Potty!
Go to bed Get (Get in her crate)


She seems to be a very intelligent, but sometimes pigheaded dog. LOL 

We are working on leave it, meaning leave whatever she is going after alone.


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

We have several commands that Attu knows how to do. The best is "doggie push-up". He has learned the lesson that nothing is free in this world. On command he has to sit, lay down and roll over as many times as we say BEFORE he can eat. He also knows the command "out of the kitchen". With this one he'll leave the kitchen and lay on the carpet just outside of the kitchen. It's great because he can still see us cooking, but he's not underfoot where he can get hurt. He also knows "wait". This is great when we're going across icy roads. He also knows that when we're out for a walk off lead he is allowed to wander off the trail, but when called he comes back touchs our hand and then is allowed to go back to sniffing. It seems that if he knows he'll get to go back sniffing he comes easier.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Murphy rings a bell with his nose when he needs to go out and go to the bathroom. He also does a great High five!

Laurie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The shower thing for sure... 

Teaching my deaf partner's dog to let her know there's a car coming behind her is pretty nifty too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm still working on "go to the store and buy me some more beer" but I have one that will almost bring me one from the fridge


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I tought Jesse to get me a beer from the fridge. I'd love to teach him to open it for me, but I am afraid he'll drink it. I had to settle for him getting the bottle opener along with the beer.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think teaching Maddie to back up. For one thing...if she is in the way...I can wave my hand in a backwards motion and say "back"...she does it! And it helps A LOT in the obedience trainng if she is out of place in her 'heel position'. And teaching her to shake...it's something fun for both of us...and she likes to high five with me before we go into the ring!   (I think it's going to be our little routine!!)


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

"*Wait*" is the command I probably use the most with Griff. He has to give me eye contact before I will give him the "*OK*" to do whatever - be it eat or move. 

I've _finally_ "trained" the whole family to say "Wait" before they leave the front door - this is VERY handy.  (Griff is not allowed out front without his leash)

*"Shoo, Shoo!" - *out of the room
"*Back, back*" - very handy to tell him to back out of our very tiny bathroom.
"*Sit*" or "*Manners*" means the same thing.
*"Not Yours" *(Very important when you have young kids and their toys and socks in the house.)


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

SolidGold said:


> Murphy rings a bell with his nose when he needs to go out and go to the bathroom. He also does a great High five!
> 
> Laurie


I'm loving the bell...how did you teach him that?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i love our bell, it makes everything so easy! We started it when Layla first came home, everytime we took her out we would take her paw and hit the bells. Then say "good!" "outside!" and go out. she got a treat when she came back in. it took about 4 days before she started doing this on her own, but she rings them with her nose-not her paw. I had made the mistake with our last dog, to treat right after ringing the bell. he would just sit and ring those dang bells all day, waiting for his treat! Layla rings them also when she is bored, but when she really needs to go, she will ring then come find us. We take them everywhere (she sleeps in our bedroom & we move them there each night so she can wake us up if need be) and have used them in a hotel, it works everytime!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww reading all your tricks. I don't know how to teach tricks I can teach a free-stack, teach how to catch bait and basic obedience and thats about it. LOL I need work in the trick department.


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

How do you teach a complex trick like getting a beer from the fridge or going to get car keys?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

The most worthwhile trick we've taught is "leave it". It comes in handy ALL the time!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

My brother taught his yellow lab to get his remote and they play and seek...it's a kill.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oooh - I so need to teach Griff that one! My boys are forever loosing the TV remote! :


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Fetching the remote,lol


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cami said:


> How do you teach a complex trick like getting a beer from the fridge or going to get car keys?


You just need to give them a drink when they get it.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> I'm loving the bell...how did you teach him that?


When he was a puppy I attached a bell to the side of the back door. Every time he needed to go out I scooped him up and rang the bell with his nose. I didn't give him treats because I didn't want him to associate that with the bell. It didn't take him very long and now every time he wants out he just rings that bell with his nose. Now if I could only get him to do that when he wants back in.................


----------



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> Not Diesel, But my brother in laws American Bulldog Max .... Not handy (unless you are drinking with your buddies and bored)...
> 
> You point at him and say "Bang" ... he will roll on his back and play dead (as if hes been shot)
> You tell him "I love you" ... and Ill be darned if he doesnt say it right back to you perfect.
> I cant tell you how to teach your dog these things. ITS AMAZING!


 
Hi, can you please share how you taught your golden to do the 'bang' trick? I would LOVE to teach my future golden that trick!!

Thanks much!

Oh wait, I just reread your post and saw that you're not sure how to teach this.  I got so excited about reading that trick, I just didn't pay attention!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Max Fischer said:


> Hi, can you please share how you taught your golden to do the 'bang' trick? I would LOVE to teach my future golden that trick!!
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Oh wait, I just reread your post and saw that you're not sure how to teach this.  I got so excited about reading that trick, I just didn't pay attention!


Charlie does "bang" I first taught him to put his head down. Then everytime I said BANG I would lay him down on his side and give him a treat. It took a while beacuse he would lay down and keep his head up to look at me. That's where the "put your head down" trick came in handy.....lol


----------



## Max Fischer (Jan 20, 2008)

Charlie06 said:


> Charlie does "bang" I first taught him to put his head down. Then everytime I said BANG I would lay him down on his side and give him a treat. It took a while beacuse he would lay down and keep his head up to look at me. That's where the "put your head down" trick came in handy.....lol


 
Thanks so much! I can't wait to start trying that trick! My golden will be spending a lot of time with police officers, and that will be a great trick I will have, just for them. They will get a kick out of it. I want to see if I can teach him a trick where I say, "Taser-Taser-Taser" and he drops right to the ground and shakes... THAT will be a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Max Fischer said:


> Thanks so much! I can't wait to start trying that trick! My golden will be spending a lot of time with police officers, and that will be a great trick I will have, just for them. They will get a kick out of it. I want to see if I can teach him a trick where I say, "Taser-Taser-Taser" and he drops right to the ground and shakes... THAT will be a crowd pleaser.


ha, I wouldn't know how to tell you to do that one. I could probably drop and do it though....lol


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

Toby's newest trick is.... "go get your leash". We hang it over a hook by the back door in such a way that he can grab either end in this mouth and pull it off the hook. I've been working on it for the past couple of weeks, and today was the first time he went down downstairs, got the leash, and returned with the leash in his mouth. Such a big boy!

AM.


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

What steps are involved in teaching "go get your leash"?


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

First of all, Toby somehow KNOWS when I'm getting ready to take him out.

I started just few feet from where the leash was hanging and pointed to the leash saying in an excited voice, "Go get your leash". Of course, he would just get excited, but not have a clue what I was requesting.

After saying it 2-3 times, I'd then put the end of the leash in his mouth. At first he would just mouth it and leave it, but eventually he managed to pull it off the hook. Lots of praise, then out for a walk.

Next, I stood just a bit further away and withheld praise until he got the leash off the hook and came to me with it.

Today, I started with both of us upstairs (the leash was two flights down). I said, "Go get your leash" once. Toby went down there, but came back empty-mouthed. I said, "noooooo.... go get your leash", and he went back down and came back up and handed me the leash!

Little did he know, that today was going to be a BIG day, as it was the first outdoor soccer practice of the season. Our soccer club's field complex is outside of town with about 30 undeveloped acres of land. Additionally, another dad on the team always brings his lab/weimer mix and the two dogs absolutely have a blast. In fact, Tobes is crashed at my feet as I type.... recuperating from an exhausting morning at the soccer field.

Best regards,

AM.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

"Bang"...
I think its more something that the dog does, and then the owner just adds in the "bang". Chadd said that when he would get a treat he would tell Max to lay down. Well Chadd started rolling him on his back and telling him stay. Eventually instead of laying down, Max automatically would go on his back and stay. With "bang" being said now he just does it on cue. Im going to get pics tonight and I will post them. Maximus is an American Bulldog...the smarted AB that Ive ever seen!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

The hardest trick we've tried to teach Rosco....right now.....is roll over. LMAO! 

He just doesn't get it! oh well...one day.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> "Bang"...
> I think its more something that the dog does, and then the owner just adds in the "bang". Chadd said that when he would get a treat he would tell Max to lay down. Well Chadd started rolling him on his back and telling him stay. Eventually instead of laying down, Max automatically would go on his back and stay. With "bang" being said now he just does it on cue. Im going to get pics tonight and I will post them. Maximus is an American Bulldog...the smarted AB that Ive ever seen!


Here is Max...


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Monster learned high-five today...well, it was more like... me saying high five...putting my hand next to his head, and him lifting his paw...I was so surprised...that one was easy!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I think the handiest trick is "take it to Dad" (or mom). I use that one to give DH mail or a napkin or whatever. 

He likes to give her cheese when he's having a cheeseburger. One day he was on the couch eating his burger and I was in the kitchen fixing mine. I gave Penny a sliced of WRAPPED American cheese and told her "take it to Dad". I was amazed that she did. Of course her reward was getting the cheese.

It also works when she starts collecting stuff she shouldn't have: socks, dish towels, shoes, etc. She does that after supper to get attention. Generally it works!


She also likes to 'find Dad'. It's so cute to see her 'working the house', checking out his lounge chair, the computer chair, going to check out the bathrooms and finally finds him in his bathroom shaving or whatever. She's very intent and really 'looks' for him.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

I can see why goldens make decent search and rescue dogs, as they do seem to be able to really focus on finding something. 

Toby is not a golden retriever..... he is a golden non-retriever. He'll retrieve a couple of times, but is quickly bored with the game. Except...... when we retrieve in these brushy, nasty, weed-infested, rock-infested dirt piles that are near the soccer fields. The highway is under construction, and the county is storing dirt on the soccer property - hundreds of truckloads were dumped making hundreds of 5' high piles of dirt. Toby will retrieve all day in that environment, and he'll sometimes spend several minutes searching high and low before finding the bumper.

AM.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So we are talking commands? 

"Look" has been a lifesaver for us at times.
"Wait" was an easy one to train
"slow it down" helps when we are walking
"stay" 
"off"
So many commands are helpful, but Tucker taught himself to bring us items we want. When he first started taking off with things we wouldn't chase him, we would say, "Show me!" and he would bring the items to us. 

One night DH was sitting in the extra room watching tv and didn't ask for anything, but Tucker wanted some attention. Tucker brought him a flashlight, the toilet brush, his hat, his shoe, and something from the kitchen. LOL


----------

